# Umbilical hernia



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I sold a couple of my milkers today. They had each been raising a doeling. As busy as I am, I don't get very hands on with many of the dam raised kids. They were disbudded and vaccinated, but this kid in particular, has not been handled much. Tonite, after selling her dam, I caught her to put a collar on her. When placing my hand under her to lift her, I felt a lump, which turns out to be an umbilical hernia. I've read mixed opinions on this situation, such as concern that it's genetic. I've never had a problem with this in any kids out my dam line and my friend hasn't ahd problems out of the sire's line. Would it be worth the cost and trouble to have it repaired? She's a grade (La Mancha X Alpine) with champions on both sides. If I do have it repaired, willl it be a problem when she kids? If I don't have it repaired and she's sold as a pet, not to be bred, will she have problems with it as she ages? Right now, she's a healthy 11 week old kid.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

One of my first does was a french Alpine doeling with an umbilical hernia. The vet said that in some cases it's genetic, some it's not, depending on the cause. I was told to insert my finger in the hernia and twirl it around, rubbing all sides of the hernia to help make it heal. It did to an extent, but I did have it repaired. The vet said that she should be ok to breed, he seemed to think it was caused by an over zealous doe pulling on the cord just after birth. Because she was a very nice doe, and her bloodlines were great (AI) I took the chance and bred her.

She went on to have 3 healthy, easy kiddings before my EX sold my herd on me. None of the kids had any type of hernia or any abnormality.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Some vet texts cite genetic influences but at least one states that there are no studies that verify this.

It is documented that navel ill can cause this once the navel ill is healed. We had a doeling this year with a LARGE hernia that followed a case of navel ill and there was corresponding scar tissue when she was opened up. She has healed great and the vet says there should be no issues with her carrying a pregnancy later.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a buckling with this and it went away on it's own in a few months time.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

How old were your kids when they had the surgery? This little girl was born 4/7. She just had her dam sold and is very skittish. I'm giving her a bottle, which she eagerly drinks after I manage to catch her. I suppose she'd have to live in a dog kennel for at least a week after the surgery.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of what my buck ling had.


----------

